# Well...... Is This Rare???



## neoprodigy (Nov 12, 2006)

Is This Rare???


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Rare but not unheard-of. Weird.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

its not as rare as it once was, you can always buy one if you know where to look. The price tag is usally around 1k usd


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I have never acturely seen one in real life. But i have seen many pictures.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

poor turtle


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

thats pretty neat.... I actually saw a guy on cyphos.com that had a two-headed frontosa fry, not sure what happened to it, it was a while back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

I think two headed turtles are easily bred and raised these days. There was a TV special on once about a turtle farmer who bred and sold them regularly.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Its an odd natural phenomenon. But the mutated gene is recessive in turtles, so if you find parents with recessive genes for the 2 headed type, 1 of the 4 will be 2 headed. Simple biology!  They are bred quite commonly these days


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

They actually get quite a few a year on turtle farms. I saw it on the television a while ago.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i dont no but it looks quite strange


----------

